# Homemade nitric acid



## baja (Oct 18, 2011)

OK, I have read this forum quite heavily and it's probably me but..... how can I make homemade nitric acid?!?!?! I know I need sulfuric acid and sodium nitrate but I am having trouble with finding SN. Do I just buy high level nitrogen fertilizer and sift it or is there a product I can use? What about urea, can this be used in place of SN? I thing I read there is too much ammonia in urea. thnx Baja


----------



## eeTHr (Oct 18, 2011)

Near the top of the page, on the right, there is a link called "Search." It can be very helpful for getting the information about various aspects of refining.


----------



## Geo (Oct 18, 2011)

your location would be helpful.sodium nitrate can be purchased at most high end nurseries or farmers co-op's.try the feed and seed stores too.i make nitric acid by distillation of potassium nitrate and sulfuric acid but you will need the proper equipment.the production of nitric acid is very dangerous as it deals with hot acids and poison fumes. be sure you have all the proper equipment and safety equipment and a good understanding of the dangers and processes involved before you try this.there is a cold method but it is more time consuming and more steps involved and theres always salt in your solutions to be dealt with.


----------



## jimmydolittle (Oct 18, 2011)

I get it at the Farm Bureau Coop. It's labeled as nitrate of soda. Might try a plant nursery as well.


----------



## baja (Oct 18, 2011)

I get it at the Farm Bureau Coop. It's labeled as nitrate of soda. Might try a plant nursery as well. Thank you jimmydolittle. I will add this to my research Nitrate of Soda.


----------



## Claudie (Oct 19, 2011)

Try this link for help in making Nitric Acid along with a lot of other valuable information. http://www.goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=60&t=526


----------



## Geo (Oct 19, 2011)

claudie the link from steves post just opens the search box.i dont know if the link is broken or not. i thought the link from his post was suppose to take you to the topic instead of search box.


----------



## Claudie (Oct 19, 2011)

Hmm, try this one: http://www.goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=60&t=526

EDIT: I understand which link you mean now. The link on making Nitric Acid. It is an older post so it may need updated. The moderators read all of the posts here so I am sure one of them will catch this and get it fixed straight away.


----------



## Palladium (Oct 19, 2011)

The link probaly looks something like this http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=11767

Note the number 2. Just change it to the number 3 and it will work.


----------



## baja (Oct 19, 2011)

I tried the links and the last one(change 2 to a 3) brings me right back to the same post we are currently in?? :shock: I thank you all for the help. I live in Michigan and can't seem to find Nitrate of Soda. I have Steves' Processing PC Cards & Fingers With Acid Peroxide DVD(thank you Steve :lol: ) I have been very careful with all procedures I have done. I have stripped gold foils from cards(AP), dissolved them in in AC, and dropped with SMB (Stump Out). I have small amount of brown almost black dried powder(I use a dehydrater) I still need to buy a torch to melt my gold powder. I have successfully made a bucket furnace which I melt aluminum in. I have been reading as much as I can(married with children  ) and enjoy this forum VERY MUCH. I simply get frustrated with the "government control" on things these days. I also feel like I run in circles sometimes, and last time I checked I don't have a tail. Thanks again, BAJA


----------



## baja (Oct 19, 2011)

Good Morning,

I have dug a little deeper into the links above and am watching a video on You Tube by matalicmario. I am still stumped on where and how to get sodium nitrate....and can I use Urea or is there too much ammonia in it? Thanks BAJA


----------



## gold4mike (Oct 19, 2011)

I get my sodium nitrate from Duda Diesel.


----------

